# Mozilla Thunderbird - Zugriff von 2 Rechnern auf 1 Profil



## GTStar (2. Mai 2015)

Liebe Community,

ich bastel mir gerade einen HTPC ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...llung/386283-htpc-peripherie-bis-1-000-a.html )zusammen und dabei kam folgende Frage auf:

Ich würde gerne mein Thunderbird-Profil auf dem HTPC ablegen und dann mit PC (per LAN) und Laptop (per WLAN) darauf zugreifen. Die Daten sollen auf jeden Fall vom Server abgerufen und lokal gespeichert werden. Ich rufe zudem mehrere Mail-Konten mit TB ab.

*Wer hat damit Erfahrung damit und was muss ich beachten?*

Ich habe mal gegooled. Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann geht das scheinbar, man muss nur drauf achten, dass man nicht parallel zugreift und die Thunderbirds versionsgleich sind? Was würde passieren, wenn man Thunderbird doch mal parallel öffnet?
Das selbe Thunderbird Profile von verschiedenen Rechnern im Netzwerk nutzen | MS Outlook/Exchange |


----------



## Jimini (2. Mai 2015)

Mit mehreren Clients auf das selbe Profil zugreifen ist nicht möglich. Was spricht gegen IMAP?

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Den Links nach geht das mit dem doppelten Zugriff schon?

Ich glaube du musst mit nochmal genau erklären, wo die Unterschiede bei IMAP liegen 
Es ist mir wie gesagt nur wichtig, dass ich alle Mails (bisherige und neue) hier auf meinem PC liegen habe und dann darauf zugreife. Ob mit POP, IMAP oder was auch immer, wäre mir da egal


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

Sorry, ich meinte, dass ein gleichzeitiger Zugriff auf ein Profil nicht möglich ist - die Tipps im von dir genannten Link erläutern anscheinend nur, wie man ein Profil zentral speichert. Grund hierfür ist, dass Thunderbird (und Firefox) Lockfiles im Profil anlegen, sobald Thunderbird (bzw. Firefox) gestartet wird. Erkennt das Programm beim Start nun, dass ein Lockfile existiert, bricht es mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. Greifst du zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten auf ein Profil zu, funktioniert es ohne weiteres Zutun - das Programm kann aber pro Profil nur einmal gestartet werden.

IMAP hat den Vorteil, dass der Datenbestand zwischen Client und Server synchron gehalten werden kann. Dies erfordert, dass auf dem Mailserver alle E-Mails liegen. Deine Clients synchronisieren sich dann damit (ob die Mails auch heruntergeladen werden sollen, ist Geschmackssache), somit hast du im Endeffekt sowohl auf dem Server als auch auf jedem Client Zugriff auf alle Mails.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

TB: Wobei ich auch Thunderbird schon ausversehen doppelt am PC gestartet habe. Aber ok, das ließe sich ja umgehen. Ich werde es wohl so dann mal versuchen.

IMAP: Ok, aber das würde ja mit alten Mails schon gar nicht klappen, da die ja nicht mehr auf dem Server liegen? Sondern nur mit neuen Mails? Gesendete Mails würden dann auch auf dem Server gespeichert? Dann wäre aber die Frage, ob da nicht irgendwann das Postfach voll ist?
Zudem rufe ich derzeit mit Thunderbird 3 GMX-, ein web.de- und ein google-Mail-Konto ab. Würde das mit IMAP problemlos klappen?
Ich frage mich insgesamt immer noch, ob mir IMAP wirklich Vorteile bringt oder es nicht nur komplizierter macht.

Das einzige, was meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand und Verständnis nach von Vorteil wäre, wäre der externe Mailzugriff, wenn ich mal außerhalb meiner Wohnung auf Mails zugreifen möchte, was ich bisher nie gemacht habe/musste. Selbst hier könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass hier ein externer Zugriff auf Thunderbird auch möglich wäre (wobei ich nicht abschätzen kann, welche Daten hier übertragen würden). Oder übersehe ich irgendetwas?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> IMAP: Ok, aber das würde ja mit alten Mails schon gar nicht klappen, da die ja nicht mehr auf dem Server liegen? Sondern nur mit neuen Mails?


Du kannst doch die Mails aus den lokalen Ordnern in die Ordner auf dem Server kopieren 
1. Thunderbird wie gewohnt öffnen
2. Zusätzliches IMAP-Konto anlegen
3. Mails rüberschieben
=> alle Mails sind im IMAP-Konto


> Gesendete Mails würden dann auch auf dem Server gespeichert? Dann wäre aber die Frage, ob da nicht irgendwann das Postfach voll ist?


Das hängt dann aber nur von deinem Mailanbieter ab.


> Zudem rufe ich derzeit mit Thunderbird 3 GMX-, ein web.de- und ein google-Mail-Konto ab. Würde das mit IMAP problemlos klappen?


Du kannst die Konten von GMX und Web.de ja alle Mails an Googlemail weiterleiten lassen, so dass du nur dein Gmail-Konto abrufen musst und dort alle Mails liegen.


> Das einzige, was meinem aktuellen Kenntnisstand und Verständnis nach von Vorteil wäre, wäre der externe Mailzugriff, wenn ich mal außerhalb meiner Wohnung auf Mails zugreifen möchte, was ich bisher nie gemacht habe/musste. Selbst hier könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass hier ein externer Zugriff auf Thunderbird auch möglich wäre (wobei ich nicht abschätzen kann, welche Daten hier übertragen würden). Oder übersehe ich irgendetwas?


Spätestens wenn du außerhalb deines Netzwerks auf deine Mails zugreifen willst, würde ich auf IMAP zurückgreifen. Denn dann das im Netzwerk liegende Thunderbirdprofil zu öffnen, ist nicht nur unsicher, sondern auch langsam.

Du kannst dir ja mal ein Testkonto bei Gmail anlegen und damit herumspielen. Somit musst du nicht an deinen echten Datenbestand ran und kannst IMAP erstmal testen. Ich nutze seit 3 Jahren meinen eigenen IMAP-Server (vorher hatte ich immer 7 Konten in Thunderbird...) und es ist für mich absolut optimal. Hinzu kommt noch, dass du dann auf dem IMAP-Server Filterregeln erstellen kannst, die dir das Verwalten deiner Mails extrem erleichtern können.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Hmm... 

ich glaube ich teste es erst einmal mit dem Doppel-Zugriff auf das eine TB-Profil. Vielleicht wage ich mich dann an IMAP ein anderes Mal - das kann ich ja dann mit dem googlemail-Account machen. Das sind mir aber für den Anfang aber einfach zu viele (neue) Baustellen 

Ich habe rund 2,5 GB TB-Mails. Diese alle auf den Server zu übertragen, stelle ich mir schwer vor?
Und eine Sammlung in einem Konto möchte ich ungerne, weil ja gezielt steuern möchte, was von welchem Konto aus empfangen und gesendet wird.

Würde mein HTPC denn die Voraussetzungen erfüllen, um einen entsprechenden IMAP-Server zu beherbergen?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Ich habe rund 2,5 GB TB-Mails. Diese alle auf den Server zu übertragen, stelle ich mir schwer vor?


Inwiefern schwer? Es dauert halt womöglich ein bisschen, abhängig von deiner Internetverbindung. 


> Und eine Sammlung in einem Konto möchte ich ungerne, weil ja gezielt steuern möchte, was von welchem Konto aus empfangen und gesendet wird.


Das kannst du in Thunderbird über verschiedene Postausgangsserver regeln. Meine Mails liegen auf EINEM Server, aber ich kann natürlich alle Absenderadressen meiner E-Mail-Accounts nutzen, welche die Mails an meinen IMAP-Server weiterleiten.


> Würde mein HTPC denn die Voraussetzungen erfüllen, um einen entsprechenden IMAP-Server zu beherbergen?


Ja - zumindest hardwareseitig. Allerdings sollte die Kiste dann möglichst 24/7 laufen, zudem würde ich von der Nutzung mehrerer Betriebssysteme auf einem System Abstand nehmen. Unter Windows habe ich sowas auch noch nie gemacht, ich bin ohnehin kein großer Windows-Freund, aber bei einem Mailserver würde ich definitiv zu Linux greifen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Sollte ich wirklich mal alles über Linux machen, kann ich Win ja wieder runter schmeißen. Dann müsste ich nur schauen, wie ich das mit der TV-Aufnahme unter Linux regele. Für den Anfang sehe ich nicht, dass ich um Win 7 herum komme. Dafür bin ich in Linux einfach zu sehr Newbee.

Und 24/7 wird das Gerät eh laufen, wegen der TV-Aufnahmen.

PS: Welche Windows 7-Version benötige ich eigentlich dafür? Und welches Linux?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Sollte ich wirklich mal alles über Linux machen, kann ich Win ja wieder runter schmeißen.


Aus dem Grund empfiehlt es sich, nicht zu komplexe Setups mit zu vielen Aufgaben zu konzipieren. HTPC (mit Browser!), NAS, Mailserver...das sind eine Menge ziemlich wichtiger Aufgaben, die dann in der Hand eines Systems liegen.


> Für den Anfang sehe ich nicht, dass ich um Win 7 herum komme. Dafür bin ich in Linux einfach zu sehr Newbee.


So oder so wird es mindestens ein Wochenende dauern, bis das alles eingerichtet ist - den Mailserver mal außen vor gelassen.
Ich würde das Prioritäten setzen und alles nacheinander machen - ansonsten steckt man da in der Summe gerne schnell mehr Zeit rein, als es bei einem sukzessiven Aufsetzen der Fall wäre.


> Und welches Linux?


Das kannst du mit jeder gängigen Distribution machen. Von Debian würde ich aber im Multimedia-Umfeld eher absehen. Mein HTPC läuft mit Kodibuntu (Ubuntu und darauf Kodi als grafische Oberfläche) seit Jahren super.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Und 24/7 wird das Gerät eh laufen, wegen der TV-Aufnahmen.


Muss es nicht, das wird per Timer aus dem Standby geholt wenn es was aufzunehmen gibt.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund empfiehlt es sich, nicht zu komplexe  Setups mit zu vielen Aufgaben zu konzipieren. HTPC (mit Browser!), NAS,  Mailserver...das sind eine Menge ziemlich wichtiger Aufgaben, die dann  in der Hand eines Systems liegen.
> 
> So oder so wird es mindestens ein Wochenende dauern, bis das alles eingerichtet ist - den Mailserver mal außen vor gelassen.
> Ich würde das Prioritäten setzen und alles nacheinander machen -  ansonsten steckt man da in der Summe gerne schnell mehr Zeit rein, als  es bei einem sukzessiven Aufsetzen der Fall wäre.
> ...


Siehst du das denn für einen Linux-Neuling als machbar an?
Und wenn ja, wie würdest du dabei vorgehen?

Da ich ja noch mehrere andere Baustellen habe, würde ich derzeit folgendermaßen vorgehen:
1. WLAN einrichten
2. Laptop einrichten
3. Externe DaSi vom alten Haupt-PC
4. Neuen Haupt-PC einrichten
5. TechniSat-Receiver ins Netzwerk einbinden
6. HTPC einrichten (erstmal nur TV [da käme dann DVB Viewer aber nicht infrage?] + NAS, später dann Mailserver?)
7. Wenn da alles klappt, kommt der "alte" TechniSat-Receiver ins Esszimmer und raus aus dem Netzwerk.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Muss es nicht, das wird per Timer aus dem Standby geholt wenn es was aufzunehmen gibt.



Ok, wenn das zuverlässig klappt, natürlich umso besser 

Wäre dann ja analog zu meinem TechniSat.


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Siehst du das denn für einen Linux-Neuling als machbar an?


Ich habe mich bislang noch nicht mit Fernsehempfang unter Linux beschäftigt, aber
- Ein HTPC unter Linux ist recht schnell aufgesetzt.
- Dateifreigaben sind recht schnell eingerichtet.
- Der Mailserver erfordert ein ganzes Stück Arbeit, das würde ich irgendwann mal an einem langweiligen Wochenende machen, es eilt ja nicht.

Hauptvoraussetzung ist einzig, dass du willens bist, dich mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen und auch mal eine Anleitung zu lesen. Spätestens beim Mailserver hört es dann mit den "2 Klicks und fertig"-Installationen auf 

Ich würde wie folgt vorgehen - ich beziehe mich jetzt nur auf ein Linux-System:
1. Kodibuntu herunterladen, auf einen Datenträger packen, davon booten und Kodibuntu installieren.
2. Das System booten und schauen, ob Kodi korrekt startet. 
3. Kodi beenden, auf der Konsole einloggen und den SSH-Daemon installieren.
4. Die SSH-Verbindung von deinem Rechner aus testen - wenn alles klappt, kannst du das System jetzt von deinem Rechner aus mit Tastaturbefehlen steuern.
5. Die Festplatten mit den Daten ins System packen. Eventuell muss noch ein NTFS-Treiber nachinstalliert werden.
6. Die Festplatten im System einbinden ("mounten"), so dass du auf die Daten zugreifen kannst.
7. Samba installieren und einrichten -> Dateifreigabe für Windows-Clients
8. Testen, ob die Dateifreigabe funktioniert.
9. Die Daten in Kodi einbinden.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hast du einen HTPC, welcher die Daten wiedergeben kann. Zusätzlich werden die Daten im Netzwerk freigegeben. Schätzungsweise ist das eine Sache von einem Nachmittag, wenn alles glatt geht.  Natürlich kann es immer mal zu Problemen kommen - insbesondere als Linux-Neuling steht man dann schnell ahnungslos da. Aber hier gibt es viele User, die dir dann dabei helfen können 

Die Einrichtung des Mailservers ist zu komplex, um die hier schnell runterzutippen. Dabei helfe ich dir aber gerne, wenn es soweit ist.

Du kannst mal recherchieren, ob es schon Erfahrungsberichte zur TV-Aufnahme unter Ubuntu / Kodibuntu gibt. Insbesondere die Ubuntu-Community ist sehr hilfsbereit und Neulingen gegenüber aufgeschlossen.

Nachtrag: sorry, das Posting geht jetzt stark in Richtung deines anderen Threads.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, das muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.*

Olstyle* hat nur Erfahrung mit Windows, richtig?


Eine Frage nebenbei: Klappt das auch mit mehreren Usern? Wenn ich bspw. Besuch habe und dafür per Guest-Account nur einen Teil der Daten freigeben möchte (z.B. Musik, aber nicht die Foto-Sammlung).


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Klappt das auch mit mehreren Usern? Wenn ich bspw. Besuch habe und dafür per Guest-Account nur einen Teil der Daten freigeben möchte (z.B. Musik, aber nicht die Foto-Sammlung).


Ja. Ich selber habe das aber noch nie gemacht.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Meine HTPCs laufen nur auf Windows, das ist korrekt.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Meine HTPCs laufen nur auf Windows, das ist korrekt.



Und ich vermute, dass du Mails auf anderem Wege abrufst? 
Dann wäre jetzt nur interessant zu wissen, wie ich alles unter einen Hut bringe. Ich möchte mich ungerne auf Linux festlegen, wenn ich nicht weiß, ob ich da die TV-Aufnahme gescheit ans Laufen bekomme


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Ich benutze IMAP auf allen Endgeräten mit diversen Clients auf Windows wie auch Linux. Solang deine Postfächer groß genug sind sehe ich auch keinen Grund warum das bei dir nicht funktionieren sollte.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

D.h. du nutzt IMAP, aber ohne IMAP-Server á la Jimini? Wie sähe deine Lösung dann in meinem Fall aus?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> D.h. du nutzt IMAP, aber ohne IMAP-Server á la Jimini? Wie sähe deine Lösung dann in meinem Fall aus?


1. Konto beim Provider als IMAP-Konto einrichten
2. Konto zum Thunderbird-Profil hinzufügen

MfG Jimini


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Punkt1 kannst du streichen. Alle Provider die ich kenne erlauben immer beide Zugriffe ohne dass man was umstellt.
Bei GMX war es für Freemail offiziell mal nicht möglich, ging aber trotzdem wenn man im Client auf IMAP gestellt hat.


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Punkt1 kannst du streichen. Alle Provider die ich kenne erlauben immer beide Zugriffe ohne dass man was umstellt.


Danke für die Korrektur - ich erinnere mich an Zeiten, in denen man bei Web.de draufzahlen musste, wenn man IMAP wollte. Umso besser, wenn das mittlerweile "einfach so" angeboten wird 

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich schaue mir das mit IMAP nochmal an. Wäre ja dann doch entscheidend für die gewählte Lösung.

*IMAP steht Ihnen nur als GMX Premium-Kunde zur Verfügung* stimmt demnach dann also gar nicht? 
Ich will nämlich ungerne für die Accounts noch Premium zahlen. Das wäre es mir insgesamt nicht wert


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Stimmt bei mir und diversen Anderen nicht. Keine Ahnung ob Bug oder Feature, ist aber schon x Jahre so.
Es macht ja nix kaputt, also einfach mal Konto mit imap.gmx.net und STARTTLS oder SSL/TLS konfigurieren und schauen ob du dich verbinden darfst.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Solang sie es nicht irgendwann abschalten und Geld wollen 

Ich werde es die Tage wohl mal testen.

Hast du einen Überblick, wie groß der Free-Speicherplatz auf GMX ist?


----------



## Olstyle (3. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Antworten die findet man selbst per Google schneller  . Hab trotzdem dort nachgesehen:
1GB +500MB wenn man ein bestimmtes Feature nutzt.

Da sich deine 2.5GB ja über mehrere Accounts erstrecken sollte das kein Hindernis sein. Außerdem bleibt immer noch die Option wirklich alte Mails auf dem Hauptrechner auf externe HDD o.Ä. zu archivieren, die brauchst du in der Regel ja nicht überall.


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Ich war gerade so im PCGH-Flow 

Wobei ich da beim Hauptkonto, worüber das meiste läuft, dann schon Probleme bekommen könnte.


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Wobei ich da beim Hauptkonto, worüber das meiste läuft, dann schon Probleme bekommen könnte.


Wie gesagt - du kannst die Mails auch woanders ablegen und trotzdem Mails unter deiner GMX-Adresse senden und empfangen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, und googlemail hätte derzeit 15 GB, wenn ich das richtig sehen (allerdings im Paket mit google-Drive)?

Dann also wie von dir vorgeschlagen alles auf googlemail umleiten, dort abrufen und per Filter im IMAP-Server wieder auseinander dividieren?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Dann also wie von dir vorgeschlagen alles auf googlemail umleiten, dort abrufen und per Filter im IMAP-Server wieder auseinander dividieren?


Nein, du rufst den Account dann einfach mit einem einzigen Thunderbird-Konto ab und richtest für deine verschiedenen Mailadressen einzelne Postausgangsserver und Identitäten in Thunderbird ein. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Meine Frage war auf den Eingang bezogen. Die würde ich dann in TB fitern?

Und die Postausgangsserver habe ich ja jetzt auch schon eingerichtet und den einzelnen Konten innerhalb TB zugewiesen. Da würde sich also zur jetzigen Bedienung beim Versand nichts ändern, richtig?


----------



## Jimini (3. Mai 2015)

GTStar schrieb:


> Meine Frage war auf den Eingang bezogen. Die würde ich dann in TB fitern?


Ob du die dann per Filter wieder auseinanderziehst, ist Geschmackssache - ich persönlich sehe keinen Sinn darin, die Mails dann nochmal je nach Ursprungskonto auseinanderzufiltern. Ich filtere eher nach Inhalten bzw Kontext (PCGH, Ebay, Amazon, Uni...).

MfG Jimini


----------



## GTStar (3. Mai 2015)

Ja, das muss ich mir dann überlegen.


----------

